# Penn combo rods vs Uglystick



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have been here a year and see now why my bass tackle ain't getting it.The fish I catch are slot reds,trout,sheepies etc. I have a 3000 mitchell on a med 7ft uglystick that works pretty good but my 2000 needs replacing.I get spooled and the drag isn't smooth enough for 15lb line.I think a battle or fierce 3000 is what I need but heard the rods are junk.Is an uglystick better than the combo rod?


----------



## Mainsailman (Jan 5, 2013)

Lurking, would like to hear an answer to this.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

I think the battle would be a better reel than the fierce and are you using braid or mono? 15lb mono is heavy for reds and trout. I use 15lb braid and it does everything I want it to do and it's the size of 4lb mono. The rods that come with those reels are about the same as ugly sticks. You could buy the reel separately then go get a outcast custom, a nice shimano rod (with lifetime over the counter warranty), or there have been some really nice rods for sale on this forum for a decent price. That's just my .02


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jhamilton814 said:


> I think the battle would be a better reel than the fierce and are you using braid or mono? 15lb mono is heavy for reds and trout. I use 15lb braid and it does everything I want it to do and it's the size of 4lb mono. The rods that come with those reels are about the same as ugly sticks. You could buy the reel separately then go get a outcast custom, a nice shimano rod (with lifetime over the counter warranty), or there have been some really nice rods for sale on this forum for a decent price. That's just my .02


I use 15lb braid to a swivel then 15 lb fluro leader,I'm just looking for tough and cheap in a rod really.The battle is 20 bucks more but it seems worth it because of the drag.I hate tying braid,that's mostly why I even use a leader.Getting better at it though.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Personally I prefer the ugly sticks.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Ditch the 15# anything, go down to 10# braid for your main line or 10/12# GOOD mono.

Toss the swivels in the tackle box (unless you're live bait fishing), tie a uni-to-uni knot from braid to 10# - 15# fluro, 'bout as long as your finger-tips to shoulder.

I buy the combo rods & reels. Usually a 4000/5000/6000 series reel. I fish 3-4 days a week, don't have any problem w/ the penn combos, ugly stick combos, etc...I don't get spooled, don't have drag tear up, etc. same reel as you will buy over the counter and pay more for a pretty box.

Just my opinion though...


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

The Battle 3000 is hard to beat for the money. I've been using them for over 3 years and have landed up to 32" Reds. You will need to periodically clean them but rarely will you need to disassemble unless you use it to surf fish. Keep the sand away from any reel if you can help it. As for the rods, only bought one combo and that was because the combo was on sale and for $10 more than the reel alone, you could get rod as well. For the combo, I took the reel off and went to BPS to find a rod that felt good with the reel. I have mostly Shimano or Daiwa rods now but it comes down to what feels comfortable to you and how much money do you want to part with. The fish doesn't care if you spent $10 or $400 on a rod. For line, use either 10-20# braid and I use a 20# FC leader.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

barefoot said:


> Ditch the 15# anything, go down to 10# braid for your main line or 10/12# GOOD mono.
> 
> Toss the swivels in the tackle box (unless you're live bait fishing), tie a uni-to-uni knot from braid to 10# - 15# fluro, 'bout as long as your finger-tips to shoulder.
> 
> ...


All I use is bait.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

If your trying to go inexpensive, go with the battle 3000 combo you won't be disappointed with that set up. Go 15lb braid for the decent reds and sheepshead around docks and bridges and if your fishing live bait stay the with swivel if fishing artificial do the uni to uni knot. I prefer power pro or suffix braid always had better luck with them. Good luck


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

salty_dawg said:


> The Battle 3000 is hard to beat for the money. I've been using them for over 3 years and have landed up to 32" Reds. You will need to periodically clean them but rarely will you need to disassemble unless you use it to surf fish. Keep the sand away from any reel if you can help it. As for the rods, only bought one combo and that was because the combo was on sale and for $10 more than the reel alone, you could get rod as well. For the combo, I took the reel off and went to BPS to find a rod that felt good with the reel. I have mostly Shimano or Daiwa rods now but it comes down to what feels comfortable to you and how much money do you want to part with. The fish doesn't care if you spent $10 or $400 on a rod. For line, use either 10-20# braid and I use a 20# FC leader.


I don't want to spend much on a rod.The ugly sticks work great at 40 bucks but like you said,a combo rod is only 10 bucks more than the reel but lots of people say they snap easy.It's worth that to try one I guess,can always get an uglystick if it breaks.15lb line and inshore fish probably wont be breaking rods anyways.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I would pass over the fierce series to the battle series...the fierce series has material or cloth bushings for drag resistance, whereas the battle series is all metal like the old school reels...using 10 to 15 pound line of any sort, the only way your going to break either rod is in a car door or in a ceiling fan...the penn rods are more sensitive than ugly sticks which have that funny wiggle to them...their too flimsy..i prefer crisp light and stiff rods for more sensitivity and immediate reaction


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

For inshore I have several Penn 4500ss on 6’6” medium action ugly sticks and for light offshore I have a few Penn 8500ss on Key Largo Kingfisher/Cobia rods. Been pretty satisfied so far.


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a Penn fierce 4000 on the new ugly stick GX2 (medium action) and it's a nice set up. I like that it has a soft tip but a strong backbone. I got the GX2 because the insert on the guide pops out. The GX2 has solid piece stainless guides. I plan on getting another for my spinfisher but that rod is holding up. I would say give it a shot. They are inexpensive.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hotsauce said:


> I have a Penn fierce 4000 on the new ugly stick GX2 (medium action) and it's a nice set up. I like that it has a soft tip but a strong backbone. I got the GX2 because the insert on the guide pops out. The GX2 has solid piece stainless guides. I plan on getting another for my spinfisher but that rod is holding up. I would say give it a shot. They are inexpensive.


I bought a battle 3000,I like it.The rod that came with it was one piece whereas my older ugly sticks were 2 piece.Its not wobbly at all plus has an extra guide. I heard they break but I use lighter line,20lb. The whole combo was just 120 bucks.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Honestly Scott, we have several Ugly Stick rods- no serious problems, best bang for your buck in my opinion.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Honestly Scott, we have several Ugly Stick rods- no serious problems, best bang for your buck in my opinion. You want a decent reel, pick up one of the old Penn 2000-4000 Sargus (still available at several online sources). I don't think you'll be disappointed. It was actually the predecessor to the Battle, and I think it was a better reel. As to the Fierce / Battle comparison, toss them both and get a Spinfisher instead. ...although, I'm not real sure what size reel you are looking for???
> Just FYI- I really prefer the Quantum spinning reels for my inshore fishing, although a bit more $$$. The Catalyst and Smoke reels are the BOMB!
> JMHO
> Hope this was helpful...


I agree. I buy the $70 or $80 Ugly sticks for jigging and bottom fishing. I have never had one break and they have Stainless eyes. I had a couple big fish lost using Penn rods because my porcelain was chipped cutting my line into every time I put heavy pressure on it. I quit using any porcelain eyed rods after that.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Honestly Scott, we have several Ugly Stick rods- no serious problems, best bang for your buck in my opinion. You want a decent reel, pick up one of the old Penn 2000-4000 Sargus (still available at several online sources). I don't think you'll be disappointed. It was actually the predecessor to the Battle, and I think it was a better reel. As to the Fierce / Battle comparison, toss them both and get a Spinfisher instead. ...although, I'm not real sure what size reel you are looking for???
> Just FYI- I really prefer the Quantum spinning reels for my inshore fishing, although a bit more $$$. The Catalyst and Smoke reels are the BOMB!
> JMHO
> Hope this was helpful...


Too late now,,BPS done got my money!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've sold hundreds of battle combos and rarely get a complaint. You'll enjoy it for sure


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm fine with the fierce combos. Feel great with plenty of backbone


----------



## Dafhnny (Aug 25, 2014)

would like to hear an answer to this.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I went with the combo rods and like them much better than my ugly stick.The penns have 7 guides,the sticks 6 and it makes a difference with braid getting looped at the tip on mine.I probably read too much innerwebs about them breaking easy.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Unless all you do is bait fish PENN rod is way better. Beter action for throwing lures and way more sensitive. Ugly stick is better if you are using hevier line and pulling reds, or even shephead of docks. As noted it would be tuff to break the penn rods with 15 pound test unless a fish was direclty under the boat and you high sticked it.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll tell you what not to get.....i had an Abu Garcia rod break the other night on the way home from a 2 oz slip weight (egg sinker) flapping against the rod in the wind..pretty lame!...i now use electrical tape to tape the string and sinker to my poles...it's really irritating to get home to notice that a couple hundred yards of power pro spooled out on the highway!


----------

